# David (smokinj) Got Me!!!



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

View attachment 8626
View attachment 8627

View attachment 8628
View attachment 19794


*First I wish Thank everyone that thought the same as I and wanted to do something nice for David.I could not have done this without your help. thanks again --

* *1-ctiicda*
*2- sofaman* 
*3- mhlatke*
*4- Rojo Camacho*
*5- TAmichael *
*6- LkyLindy*
*8- htown*
*9- howland1998*
*10- boomerd35*
*11- Wunderdawg*
*13- Ecto1 * 
*14- pv1191*
*15- vstarvince*
*16- amateurke*
*17- mrgatorman* 
*19- baba*
*20- marquelcg*
*21- tobacmon*
*22-CeeDee * 
*23-Happy1 *
*24-Samsgrl28 *

O K so I admit, I was in on a little quest to put back what David aka (smokinj) has put out to many members here at Cigar Live. I got to tell you David is a fine and true BOTL not just for the mass hits he performs on us but for what he contributes to this site.

I purchased a 1/2 box of the R P OWR and David had a box I needed to keep all my OWR's isolated. Well David sent the box and the Pictures speak for itself.

Thank you very much smokinj --Some stellar sticks from a stellar BOTL!

Peace Bud!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice David....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang. He never stops does he?

David is a true BOTL.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

As always, David is Top-Notch!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Again David???....:arghhhh:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Killler sticks!!!! smokinj is da man!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a sweet hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very tasty looking sticks!!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nice catch


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that's a nice hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

David is the man! I'm always watching to see what he's up to next. First-class hit!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

David is a 1 of a kind.Nice smack down!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice hit david. Remind me to NEVER trade with you


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit David!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Well done David. Great BOTL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

He (David) will never learn!! 
And Paul ; Buy a good camera!! :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

There's some mighty fine lookin' leaf in those pictures! Nicely done!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

David is truly the great one (as Jackie Gleason would say  ) But Paul is also a class act and one one of the best BOTL's


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

I'm convinced now, that there is no stopping David. Very nicely done Sir. And thanks to Paul for putting our little bomb run together. You both are Top Notch BOTL's


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> David is truly the great one (as Jackie Gleason would say  ) But Paul is also a class act and one one of the best BOTL's


Thanks for the comment Harvey and yes I took this with my cell--Toni you are correct bud I do need a camera--Maybe I can hint to the wife--LOL


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Paul,
I'm glad I could help

David,

Well done!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> David is truly the great one (as Jackie Gleason would say  ) But Paul is also a class act and one one of the best BOTL's


More true words could not be spoken Sir! Here, here! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Paul,
> I'm glad I could help
> 
> *You guys rock--thanks again Tommy!*
> ...


"No good deed goes unpunished"

Stole that form Chubs--thanks Mitchell!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great hit on a deserving BOTL.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit smokinj, glad i was a part of it


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Very cool hit.


----------

